# Book - "Consairways" aka: Air Transport Command



## RobertN (Mar 12, 2009)

I’m posting this for my father in law, Melvin Westwood, as like many of his generation, is not very computer savvy. 

Melvin has authored a book about his experiences in the South Pacific during WWII. His hobby was photography and took pictures of his experiences while deployed in Australia and New Guinea as a young mechanic for the civilian Air Transport Command, often known as Consairways (Consolidated) – manufacturer of the B-24 bomber and provider of contract maintenance for the Army Air Corps. 

After years of telling us his stories and showing us the photographs he kept in an old cigar box, I convinced him to compile the stores and photographs into a book: “Contract Military Air Transport from the Ground Up” is Mel’s personal memoir and photographs. He has also included rare B-24 Liberator technical schematic diagrams and copies of Consolidated Aircraft company internal documents. 

The book is self-published and he would bring copies of it to the ATC annual reunions. However, most of the men now have died or are too old to travel, so there are a few copies of the book left in Mel’s possession. More information about the book can be found at: 
SkepticalMedia.com - Buy

The men who lived in this period of history are quickly disappearing, as are their stories. I am very proud of my father-in-law’s contribution to the history of WWII and would like to see his book become a part of our wartime aviation history. When the remaining books are sold, they will not be reprinted. – Robert Neary, SkepticalMedia.com


----------

